

Ask HN: customer backups delivered on the cheap? - timf

It is cool when users can get DVD backups mailed to them every so often, for example: http://www.smugmug.com/help/backups<p>But how do I offer this when we're in colocation or slicehost etc.?  Can't be driving to the colocation center every time someone wants a DVD... any creative solution?
======
wmf
At the prices SmugMug is charging, bandwidth cost is negligible. Just download
the data to your office and burn it.

~~~
timf
Yeah, I guess I could make the price _outrageous_ like theirs (whatever it
took to justify it) and go from there. If it got popular (or if requests piled
up with "I'd use that if only it were cheaper") I could come up with a better
solution.

~~~
timf
e.g. just a few a month would pay for a dedicated DSL line for that.

------
timf
If DVD backups mailed every month could be cheap enough to actually subscribe
to, it would be an awesome add-on to some of these SaaS sites (including the
one I'm building).

